# Buying a new skincare line



## Kiseki (Dec 24, 2006)

Ok, so I'm thinking of changing my skincare system, I've been using it for too much time and want to invest in something different.

I have pale sensitive combination/oily skin and I'm using alternate things for my skin care regimen.

I'm thinking of Chanel's Precision Line (along with a good eye cream, I have lines and wrinkles creeping in) and Shiseido: The Skincare Line.

I'm leaning more towards buying the Shiseido line with the Chanel Rectifiance Eye Cream, but I would like to know your opinion.

Again, I live in Portugal, so things like Origins, Philosophy, Prescriptives, Smashbox, Laura Mercier, Nars, etc etc etc are not available to me.

If you have other recommendations, I'd love to hear about it, except for MAC, whose Skincare I think is nothing special, Clinique, I hate the 3 step program (specially that alcohol toner), Vichy's Normaderm was a mess and I also tried Caudalie's line for combination/oily and it only made it oilier.


Thanks in advance (and I wish you a Merry Christmas, or insert appropriate holiday here)


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 26, 2006)

Your skin sounds exactly like mine.  I was very happy with YSL's pure line, if you have that around you I would try it out!!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Dec 27, 2006)

I have similiar skin as well, and I have had good experience with Shiseido, especially the Pureness line.  I hate Clinique with a passion - their toner is just godawful and their multi-step line ineffective.  I also had bad luck with Chanel and MAC.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Dec 27, 2006)

I forgot to add I also like Murad's Pomegranate cleanser - I'm not sure if thats something you can get over there, and I think Murad in general might be a bit pricier.


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm going to take a look at Shiseido and YSL lines and see how much they cost around here.

Although I am planning to take a trip to the US in February and I'm wondering if I should hold on till then to get some other brand...


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 28, 2006)

well if it was for me, i'd suggest clinique. i swear by their 3 step! i love it that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i do also have friends that use shesido religiously and they love their skincare products as much as i do with clinique.  good luck with finding the right products for yourself


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 28, 2006)

I used the Clinique 3-step once.  I can't remember if my skin looked good or not, or felt dry, but I just remember the toner being sooo harsh!  The bar soap was hard to deal with, and the moisturizer didn't feel...moisturizing enough.  I think the 3-step is made for pre-teens and teens going through puberty to help dry out their acne.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 28, 2006)

I hate Clinique with a passion and I worked for them! I _do not_ recommend their 3-step line. The cleansing bars are the only thing I can half-way think are okay but not really for the face. I recommend the Oily Skin bar for body acne. The toner is insanely harsh and the dramatically different moisturizer is so greasy. The DDM gel is slightly better but there are just a billion lines out there that blow Clinique out of the water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sorry I don't have anything to recommend for your skin-type as mine is very different. I just had to throw in my 2 cents on Clinique  .


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the input.

I wore Clinique for over a year, waiting patiently for the promised results...

Here were my results:

Oilier skin, tired complexion (that toner ruined me), and quite honestly, their moisturizers suck. I don't mind the occasional use of Moisture Surge, but for their price (at least here in Portugal) I could do better. The only thing I actually like the texture is the all about eye cream, but it only depuffs and I have already some lines under my eyes (all that squinting).

Thanks for your help though, but Clinique, thanks but no thanks.


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 29, 2006)

far enough. i appreciate all your comments. i was just simply just stating my views on clinique.........


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_I'm going to take a look at Shiseido and YSL lines and see how much they cost around here.

Although I am planning to take a trip to the US in February and I'm wondering if I should hold on till then to get some other brand..._

 
Id actually go for something in your area, that way you can always get more whenever you need it


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 

 
_far enough. i appreciate all your comments. i was just simply just stating my views on clinique........._

 
Sorry if I was too harsh. There are plenty of people that love the stuff and I was in no way trying to bash your opinion, just stating mine, maybe a little too passionately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you weren't personally offeneded, just wanted to let you knwo I wasn't aiming any of my Clinique hate at you


----------

